
World's biggest solar-battery farm for SA by Xmas - cdsx
http://www.afr.com/business/energy/solar-energy/lyon-solar-1b-solarbattery-farm-for-sa-by-xmas-20170330-gv9tvc
======
cdsx
It seems the "world's largest" claim is correct by a decent margin, I can't
seem to find any battery installation that comes close to the 100MW output and
400MWh capacity claimed here. What is the second largest (that is at least
financed and in-planning as it is here) solar-battery farm I wonder? Or is
there bigger?

